# Mit Linux- Windows Partition löschen



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Wie kann ich mit meinem Suse Linux eine vorhandene Windows XP Partition löschen.
Also das Windows XP ist auf dieser Partition. ich möchte aber das ich die Partition formatiere und dann mit Linux sachen darauf speichern kann. Möchte aber das ich später wieder Windows XP drauf installieren kann. Das kann man schon machen oder?


----------



## imweasel (14. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du mit Linux und Windows schreibend darauf zugreifen möchtest, dann bleibt dir fast nichts anderes übrig als mit *fdisk* (man fdisk) eine fat16/32 Partition auf der Festplatte anzulegen.


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Nein nur mit Linux, aber Windows XP will ich später installieren sodass ich dann wieder windows auf der platte hab.


----------



## imweasel (14. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du später wieder Windows installierst, dann wird das bestehende Dateisystem überschrieben.

Also wenn du nur mit Linux darauf schreiben willst dann nimm EXT3.


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Achso ist das. Ok. Alles klar. Aber ich will noch zuerst die alte windows XP platte formatieren. Wie mach ich den das?


----------



## generador (14. Februar 2005)

gib in der konsole "yast" ein
Dann auf "System" und rechts gehts du auf partionieren
Nächste Frage mit JA beantworten

Hier siehts du nun deine Partitionen
Also hda,hdb,hdc.hdd usw.
hda= Master an Primary Controller
hdb= Slave an Primary Controller
hdc= Master an Secondary Controller
hdd= Slave an Secondary Controller

Wie es bei nem Raid Controller aussieht weiss ich jetzt allerdings nicht so genau aber das wirst du wohl auch so rausfinden


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Eine Frage noch. Unter welchem Format (heist das so ), also NTFS oder FAT32 gibts zwar nicht für Linux aber mir fällt grad kein anderes ein, soll ich dann nehmen. Was ist das beste das ihr mir raten könnt? Und was ist dieses SWAP das immer abgelegt wird?


----------



## imweasel (14. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ein paar Postings weiter oben habe ich dir einen Vorschlag für das passende Filesystem gemacht. Du kannst EXT3, JFS oder auch ReiserFS nehmen.

SWAP ist eine Möglichkeit für dein System Daten aus dem Hauptspeicher (RAM) in den langsameren Hintergrundpeicher zu legen, d.h. dein System kann (wenn dein RAM nicht genügt) Daten auf die Festplatte legen um so wieder Arbeitsspeicher freizugeben.


----------



## KooF (15. Februar 2005)

Achso, und wie leg ich den spaw oder so fest, wieviel speicher der bekommen soll?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2005)

Da der Swap-Bereich auch nur 'ne Partition auf Deiner Festplatte ist (kann auch als Datei realisiert werden) wird beim Partitionieren der Festplatte einfach eine Platte als Swap-Partition eingerichtet. Weiss grad nicht welcher Partitionstyp das ist, aber da sollte Dir Yast (falls Suse) oder auch fdisk (nicht das schrottige von Windows, sondern das gute von Linux) bei helfen koennen.


----------



## KooF (15. Februar 2005)

Ok das werd ich mal testen. Mal schaun wie das funktioniert mit Yast.


----------

